# Any good graphics programs out there?



## whitesaint (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi how ya guys doin.  Um i am looking for a good graphics program, specifically in Animation or 3D even 2D will help.  I have been using Graphics Converter for a while, and its really no help.  I mean its a good graphics program but not exactly all the things i want. Does anybody know a good graphics program out there!?  Thanks in advance

-whitesaint


----------



## endian (Jul 28, 2001)

If you don't have Photoshop, you need it for doing anything at all with graphics. Then get Illustrator/Freehand, Fireworks, 3d program, depending what you want to do.


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 28, 2001)

do you know when any of Adobe's products are being ported to Mac OS X...like when they'll be available to the Public?  I need a good graphics program for programs im building.  Howabout GIMP?  Is it any  good running under X-Windows?  I have a 350 Mhz computer w/128 Mb of ram and I think photoshop would run really slow under classic.  Not to mention the cost of it.  Does anyone know how much it costs?


----------



## endian (Jul 28, 2001)

Adobe says 'next update' so I'd say by next March or so most of their apps will have been carbonized.

Photoshop runs just fine under Classic - even when I had 128 megs installed it ran at least as fast as it did under 9. The only problems are an occasional screen redraw and palette placement issue. As for cost, list is something like $895, catalog price is around 5-600, upgrade price is around $200. You could get an old copy from ebay and upgrade and probably save $$ (make sure it's a legit full cd copy with manuals, box, etc. not just a CD-R!) Student discount price is probably around $200 as well.


----------



## kilowatt (Jul 28, 2001)

Photoshop LE is also nice if you just want to get a taste of photoshop. Its included in alot of printer packages. But seriously, WS, you owe it to your self to try out the GIMP. It is truely an exelent product, and the price is right. Just grap Xdarwin, and then download and install macGIMP. 

The gimp can work with photoshop files, too, I believe.
Sure, its not as great as photoshop, but it beats the pulp out of graphic converter (which is also a nice program, but its a bit under-powered).

Hope that helps.


----------



## apex (Jul 29, 2001)

You can also get a precompiled version of gimp from macosx.forked.net.  That will also save you from a 190 meg download of macgimp as you can decide which plugins you want and install them later.


----------



## kilowatt (Jul 29, 2001)

SWEET SWEET WEBSITE!!!!

I've been looking for something like that. Its got almost all the programs that I was working on porting. Takes some of the fun out of it, but all those libraries will help like crazy.

Thanks for the link!


----------

